# Some of my Ebay deals



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Below are some pics of some of my ebay deals.

First off is the Auto Tech Camaro. I was looking for that body, hopefully with a TOMY chassis for cheap. I also wanted to get some TOMY track to give to my niece (10) and nephew (7) for Christmas. I purchased a Camaro Challenge set for $35.99 free shipping, with both Camaros. It said everything 100 percent working, but did not show bottom of cars. It was missing the bridge supports, but I have lots of those. Auto tech Camaro was missing shoes so I installed them. Went to test cars, and track had no power, but cars worked with 9v battery. Checked Power Supply and it was dead. Also, while testing with battery I notice that the guide pin was broke off the Auto Tech Camaro. I contacted the seller, told him Power Supply was dead, shoes were missing, and guide pin was broke, so set could not have been tested. I offered no solution, just facts. Seller refunded me in full, and told me to keep the set. I can try to repair the guide pin or replace chassis with one I purchased for $4.50 total. After the EBAY transaction was completed I opened Power Supply with my Dremel and found it works, it just had a broke wire. I repaired the wire and JB Welded the Power Supply back together. FREE STUFF, well nearly free, yeah!

Got AW Buick Grand National on AW Xtraction chassis for $15 B.I.N., free shipping and sold chassis for $8.00. I love that body.

I got Dodge Magnum for $22.50 including shipping and it looks very good.

The blue/white T-Bird cost me $11.20 and needs some work, but these cost too much on EBAY for a really nice one.

The Red/White/Blue Porsche 962 cost me $18.50 with shipping. I have wanted this one for many years. The white has yellowed a bit, but it will do until i get a better one.

I got the 3 Roadrunner bodies with no chassis for $13.99 shipped. The white/blue and yellow ones are in fairly good shape. the red/blue has a broken post and missing front bumper, definitely repairable.

The two Thunderloop Thriller Corvettes are my favorite deal. A couple of years ago I bought a big messy looking lot of cars and chassis of EBAY. I saw the 2 bodies in the big mess of stuff. When I got everything it turned out that the chassis for them were there also, but in pieces. I put them together, and cleaned them up. I sold most of the lot and made my money back, thus getting them for free.

I picked up the Thunderloop Red/White Camaro for about $25. I am still looking for the matching Black/Yellow Camaro for a good deal.

Bottom line is I look for deals because I will run my cars. There are no sealed packages in my collection.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I had to go with clickable thumbnails. Links for full sized images would not work for some reason, although I have put full sized pic links in other post.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

good stuff! that's the kind of deals I like to find... and yeah, everything I have is fair game for track time...

--rick


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

that ford with the number 02 on it..looks like a mod job any how..well that sticker on the hood..nickey with the backwards k..well just to let you know since i cannot see the sticker close up...nickey was a chevrolet dealer in the chicago area for a number of yrs in the chicago area in the 60,s and 70,s..the k was backwards on the dealership sign and on all the add stickers they put on the bumpers of cars they sold..it is nice to see that someone took the time and made a small decal and put it on the hood of a slot..just a bit of history for you on the nickey car you have..did you get it from someone in illinois by chance???all the best.
dave


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

wyatt641 said:


> that ford with the number 02 on it..looks like a mod job any how..well that sticker on the hood..nickey with the backwards k..well just to let you know since i cannot see the sticker close up...nickey was a chevrolet dealer in the chicago area for a number of yrs in the chicago area in the 60,s and 70,s..the k was backwards on the dealership sign and on all the add stickers they put on the bumpers of cars they sold..it is nice to see that someone took the time and made a small decal and put it on the hood of a slot..just a bit of history for you on the nickey car you have..did you get it from someone in illinois by chance???all the best.
> dave


It came from Fortville, Indiana. It is worse than it looked in the pics. The chassis snap in mounts were cut off, and a post added just in front of the windshield for a screw mount. Both the front and rear bumpers have been cut. I think I can fix the rear bumper, the the front is a little harder, since it has the small air dam piece in the middle. I wish I had replacement bumpers.

At least I did not pay much for it. It cost me $11.20 and I will sell the chassis for probably about $8. By the way the chassis had it mount tabs cut off too.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I hate you for getting that Magnum at that price. Congrats.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Talk to Parts Pig, O think he's made some resin castings of the bumpers


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

close enuff to chicago..i still remember the nickey chevrolet commercials...seeing that decal brought back memories..as i have not seen any in yrs..they are no longer in business anymore i beleive..but just giving you the history of that decal was refreshing..hope you can get em all running..all the best..dave.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976cordoba said:


> i hate you for getting that magnum at that price. Congrats.


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

vansmack2 said:


> It came from Fortville, Indiana. It is worse than it looked in the pics. The chassis snap in mounts were cut off, and a post added just in front of the windshield for a screw mount. Both the front and rear bumpers have been cut. I think I can fix the rear bumper, the the front is a little harder, since it has the small air dam piece in the middle. I wish I had replacement bumpers.
> 
> At least I did not pay much for it. It cost me $11.20 and I will sell the chassis for probably about $8. By the way the chassis had it mount tabs cut off too.


Leave the sticker on the hood and sell me the body  

Nickey Chevrolet is not but Nickey Chicago is.They sell replica Bill Thomas bolt on straight axle front end kits for chevyIIs "instant funny car" I think Nickey might be doing some stuff to the newer camaros as well.Look em up on the net.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Im Paul said:


> Leave the sticker on the hood and sell me the body
> 
> Nickey Chevrolet is not but Nickey Chicago is.They sell replica Bill Thomas bolt on straight axle front end kits for chevyIIs "instant funny car" I think Nickey might be doing some stuff to the newer camaros as well.Look em up on the net.


Sticker is gone already, and I got replacement bumpers from partspig. I have not decided how I am going to fix this yet. 

I might touch up the numbers by making a stencil, or repaint the whole body, but I am definitely keeping it.

I just got another Dodge Magnum (the orange #14) that needs repair also, but that one was obvious. The wheel wells have been cut, mounts removed, and a posted added just like the T-Bird. I can easily fix the mounts, and think I can fix the wheel wells (this will be my first attempt). Then I will have to deice what I do about the paint job on it.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here are a few more of my recent deals/finds.

Here is a JL Chevelle on a TOMY Turbo - $7.50 including shipping.
It only needed a paint touch up on drivers front fender. My tape came up a bit so the touch up is not as nice as I like. Whenever I get some blue chrome paint I will see if I can make it better.









BWM M1 on Tomy Turbo Chassis - $13.00 including shipping.
It had slightly yellowed paint, no window glass, and broken guide pin on chassis.
I gave the body a peroxide dip and whitened it up. Made window glass out of styrene, and painted it gloss black. I also repaired the chassis guide pin.









Dodge Magnum body, orange #14. Got this body in a lot with an Excellent TYCO Reese's #94 body, 4 Life-like junk bare chassis (used for guide pin repair), and a 55 Buick resin body that needs some work. I won't keep the 55 Buick though. $9.15 total for the lot.
The Magnum has cut wheels, snap in mounts removed (easy to fix), and a screw post added just in front of the windshield. I will play around with this to see how I can fix it up. I will cut wheel wells from another body, shape them and glue them in with Plastruct Plastic Weld, then a little filler and/or sanding, and go from there.









Yellow Firebird Body Only $4.68 shipped. It had a broken post. Can you tell now? Only if you look very close at the bottom of pillar on the drivers side. I used the Plastruct plasctic Weld on it.


----------

